# Temp Probleme i5 2500k & Corsair H60



## h3rrB (28. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe heute mein System bekommen und alles verbaut. Aber im BIOS bekomme ich eine CPU Temp von 46° welches zu hoch ist oder?

Mein System:

Corsair Obisidian D650 
Corsair HX620 W
ASUS P8P67 Pro
Corasair DDR3-1333 2x4GB
Intel i5 2500K
Corsair Hydro H60
Asus GTX580
2x WD Black Carviar 500GB
Samsung SATA Brenner

Benutzt habe ich die Arctic Cooling Wärmeleitpaste MX-2 4g

Übertaktet ist da nichts aber was kann falsch sein? Zuwenig Paste? Vll sogar lüfter falsch rum der hinter diesem Corsair Radiator ist? Ich habe keine Ahnung


----------



## razzor1984 (28. Juni 2011)

Alle MINI wakü fragen werde dort beantwortet --> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html

Aber im regen lass ich dich net stehe: Schau einmal ob du die kalte luft von drausen ansaugst ! Wenn du eine gute Gehauselüftung hast  kann man auch die Warme von drinnen nehmen muss aber mit 5 grad mehr auskommen^^
Weiters schauen ,dass der Coolerblock gut sitzt


----------



## X Broster (28. Juni 2011)

Du hast doch nicht etwa den 3-pin Pumpenanschluss ans Mainboard angeschlossen?


----------



## PommesmannXXL (28. Juni 2011)

Mach am besten mal ein Bild vom Innenraum oder zeichne uns deinen Airflow !


----------



## h3rrB (28. Juni 2011)

X Broster schrieb:


> Du hast doch nicht etwa den 3-pin Pumpenanschluss ans Mainboard angeschlossen?



ich schau mal ob ich bilder machen kann aber habe eh ne scheiss kamera 

Den Lüfter habe ich so wie hier mit den Pfeilen am Fan montiert. 
Und der 3-pin anschluss ist am mainboard dran. wo den sonst?


----------



## mmayr (28. Juni 2011)

Im Bios ist eine Teillast an der CPU (hab ich zumindest hier mal gelesen). Von daher, kann das normal sein. Welche Temps hast denn unter Prime?


----------



## h3rrB (28. Juni 2011)

okay also der pfeil vom lüfter zeigt nach innen ins gehäuse und nach oben.
der lüfter ist am mainboard unter: cha_fan1 und die pumpe vom cpu an: cpu_fan

EDIT: habe nun nochmal nachgeschaut. 

Also:
Lüfter: Pfeil nach innen und oben und an cpu fan angeschlossen
Pumpe: Einfach über 3pol am gehäuse angeschlossen welches über das Netzteil den Strom bekommt

Hier mal Temps wobei ich mal denke das die ned so schlecht sind aber warum der unterschied in den cores?
http://www8.pic-upload.de/28.06.11/kc64t9hle4ns.jpg

Das Innenleben:
http://www8.pic-upload.de/28.06.11/ebuykv5knyb.jpg


----------



## mmayr (28. Juni 2011)

Naja, so richtig viel sieht man nicht!

Mir kommen deine Temperaturen normal vor! Gib uns deine Temperaturen unter Prime!
Idle-Temperaturen sind absoluter Unfug. Wenn dort ein Unterschied von 30° herrscht, heißt das noch nichts! Relevant sind die Lasttermperaturen!


----------



## h3rrB (28. Juni 2011)

okay ich lese mal mit prime aus


----------



## h3rrB (28. Juni 2011)

also unter last gehen alle temps um die 10-11 grad nach oben


----------



## razzor1984 (28. Juni 2011)

Prob mal die Fan richtung anders weil so könnte vll ein hitzeschau entstehn ^^ (Saugend von innen)


----------



## PommesmannXXL (28. Juni 2011)

Dann ist doch alles in Ordnung


----------



## fuSi0n (28. Juni 2011)

passt doch. Wunder kannst du von einer h60 nicht erwarten. Ist halt wie nen guter Luftkühler.


----------



## h3rrB (28. Juni 2011)

also lasse ich es wohl so denn wenns passt, dann passts danke nochmal wobei Corsair in der Installanleitung auch ruhig sowas reinschreiben könne wie der Lüfter ran muss. Aber dabei ist fehlanzeige.
lg h3rrb


----------



## Prof.Psycho (30. Juni 2011)

h3rrB schrieb:
			
		

> also lasse ich es wohl so denn wenns passt, dann passts danke nochmal wobei Corsair in der Installanleitung auch ruhig sowas reinschreiben könne wie der Lüfter ran muss. Aber dabei ist fehlanzeige.
> lg h3rrb



Naja eig ist das Standard das man sowas weis.


----------

